# Need idea



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have two hearse a 68 and a 69. I am restomoding the 69. It will have flashers, foggers and be a monster itself. I need help thinking of a grill. I am having a custom grill made. I was thinking regular teeth unless anyone has a better idea.Haunt forum members are the most creative people I know! She is in the body shop right now getting all pretty. Any thoughts?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Spider web
Bones
Skull

or a combination of all three?

(she's a beauty!)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Can you post a pic of the front of the car?
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Jack o lantern grin! :smilekin:

Otherwise I'm with F'sG on the spiderweb.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

ScareShack said:


> Can you post a pic of the front of the car?
> .


Obviously not TS's coach, but here's the front of my '69. 
(windshield replaced this past weekend and finally legal to drive on the road)









I've seen those chrome grills cut out of aluminum (or whatever) with spider webs, skulls, flames, etc but just seem out of place to me on the front of a caddy. I'd like to change mine, but like you not sure what to change it to.

BTW-Nice looking coach TS. Hopefully mine will be getting a fresh coat of paint real soon.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's flames on the front of a '70 Superior, but you'ver probably seen this one already


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Frankie-s Girl nailed it with the spider web/skull/bones idea.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Checkout this custom grill by streetdreams









Something like that would be sweet on the front of a hearse!

Hmmmm a cut up stock grill for frame, some bucky skulls, figerglass, little bondo, sand & paint....maybe?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That grille would be an awsome mouth. I see fangs on the order of dracula


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Some cool stuff... and yep, same front end!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's the grill on the '70 M&M from pimp my ride


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A head and arms coming out as if a skele was trying to escape from the front end?


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

What about a tombstone hood ornament??


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Since it would be a monster itself taking sickies idea a lil further.. How about a mouth biting down and an arm / leg type thing sticking out of the grill giving the appearance of something being eaten by the hearse


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A mouth?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the bike rack, Haunti! 
She is straight and primed!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Beth said:


> What about a tombstone hood ornament??


I think Beth is on to something similar to what I was thinking. Change the idea slightly....you could build a tombstone front, with a look similar to a Rolls Royce, with a skeleton or cross hood ornament. Or simulate the winged figure on a rolls with a flying vampire.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> Or simulate the winged figure on a rolls with a flying vampire.


I like this one.


----------

